# DBA's, pen names, publisher names



## willow163 (Jun 23, 2017)

After some exhaustive research on the business end of writing, I came to the decision to file a DBA in my pen name. But, I discovered that if I file a DBA in my state, I need to post the business name with my real name in the newspaper. So, my pen name, along with my real name, is easily searchable and defeats the purpose of a "secret" name.  Now I know I can file a DBA and make it a publisher name instead. Of course I suppose that's also searchable and would be linked to my real name and can then be linked to my pen name (since pen name is linked to my publisher name). 

I was hoping to brand me, my pen name, not a publishing body. Plan was domain name, email, po box, etc all in my pen name. Could I still do that, and just post my publishing name on my pen name website, as opposed to the website being in my publishing name? But then the po would be in my publishing name. And I'd be signing anything business related as XYZ publishing instead of "pen name", yes? 

I've read every post I could find on the subject and went from feeling confident in my decision to being completely confused. 

Am I thinking about this all wrong or??


----------



## SeanHinn (Aug 5, 2016)

I respectfully submit that you're overthinking it. I come from a business background as well and after consulting with an attorney and my accountant, we decided it was unnecessary to incorporate or file a DBA; there are no tax advantages, no intellectual property advantages... the only realistic reason you might want to is if you are publishing non-fiction advice and want a liability shield. And, as you say, there is the added issue that your pen name and real name are linked in public record when you create a corporate entity - if that matters to you, don't do it.

You can publish under any name you like. You can assign your royalties however you like. If you are looking for tax advantages like deferred taxation, assign your royalties to a trust, but you don't need a DBA or to be incorporated to do that.


----------



## willow163 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok, thank you for the replies. But...if I want to write in a pen name, open a PO box that's not tied to my real name, get an EIN number to use instead of my social, etc, I should be filling a DBA though, right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2017)

You don't file a DBA for a pen name. These are two different things. 

DBA means "doing business as" otherwise known as a trade name. It is a legal announcement that you will be conducting business under this name. But it is publicly tied to your REAL NAME and therefore doesn't actually help you hide your identity. 

A DBA is very useful for a number of reasons:

You can get an EIN (Employer Identification number) which allows you to set up business accounts, open business lines of credit, and issue 1099s without exposing your actual social security number. 

It establishes that you are, in fact, a business. This can be an issue if the IRS decided to try to classify your income as "hobby" income and deny certain deductions, particularly if you take a loss in a year. 

It can make business-to-business dealings easier, particularly if you intend to go after brick and mortar business. I have a few small bookstores that I sell to that would never have dealt with me if I was ***** *****, self-publisher. But as ***** *****, owner of Bards and Sages Publishing, it changed the business dynamic.

You do need to check with your local municipality, however, to see if there are any restrictions. In some places, the only thing you have to do is file a one-page form and pay a small fee. In others, you may have to jump through hoops (particularly if you live in an area with a Homeowners Association, because they can have all sorts of bizarre restrictions.

You don't need a DBA for a pen name. You can buy a domain for a pen name and simply mask the site owner info (it costs more to do this, but not all that much). And with a domain, you can also set up email. 

Why do you think you need a PO box for your pen name? Understanding the business reason for this can help with suggestions.


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

willow163 said:


> After some exhaustive research on the business end of writing, I came to the decision to file a DBA in my pen name. But, I discovered that if I file a DBA in my state, I need to post the business name with my real name in the newspaper. So, my pen name, along with my real name, is easily searchable and defeats the purpose of a "secret" name. Now I know I can file a DBA and make it a publisher name instead. Of course I suppose that's also searchable and would be linked to my real name and can then be linked to my pen name (since pen name is linked to my publisher name).
> 
> I was hoping to brand me, my pen name, not a publishing body. Plan was domain name, email, po box, etc all in my pen name. Could I still do that, and just post my publishing name on my pen name website, as opposed to the website being in my publishing name? But then the po would be in my publishing name. And I'd be signing anything business related as XYZ publishing instead of "pen name", yes?
> 
> ...


I filed a DBA for my imprint/publisher name, which is the name I hope to incorporate under whenever I get to that stage (fingers crossed). I threw my pen name in for good measure since it didn't cost extra to add another name (or it was insanely cheap to add on). The process was relatively painless but it took some time. I paid a service that handles all the newspaper postings and everything on my behalf. In my state (CA - specifically LA) it cost about $100.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree with others that you are being unnecessarily complicated. (And you may be courting trouble by setting up a fake identity. The IRS doesn't like that sort of thing). An individual sitting in his home writing books is not operating a business of the like that states and localities want to regulate with DBA registrations. I write under three names, one real and two pseudonomynous, but I am always paid in my birth name and the Social Security number I obtained when I was fifteen. (Before that I was paid cash, off the books. Life was easier then.)

There is no privacy any longer. Don't write stuff you aren't willing to stand behind, and it's extremely unlikely that anyone will try to unmask you, simply because there's nothing to unmask.


----------



## willow163 (Jun 23, 2017)

AssanaBanana said:


> I filed a DBA for my imprint/publisher name, which is the name I hope to incorporate under whenever I get to that stage (fingers crossed). I threw my pen name in for good measure since it didn't cost extra to add another name (or it was insanely cheap to add on). The process was relatively painless but it took some time. I paid a service that handles all the newspaper postings and everything on my behalf. In my state (CA - specifically LA) it cost about $100.


This is what i was wondering, if i set up a DBA in a publisher name, then i can also add the pen name to use with the associated accounts. I'm pretty sure everyone else in this thread has thought i've lost my mind. I'm not trying to hide, per se. Not writing anything racy or anything else that there may be consequences for if my real name and pen name was associated. I'm just trying to do things as a proper business. So that i can conduct business as my pen/publisher name and not my real name. So that when i become s**t a** famous everybody on the planet doesn't have a direct connection to my home address


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

boba1823 said:


> Don't file a DBA; instead, form an LLC as a publisher. In certain states you can form an LLC using a registered agent, and your name (you as the sole member) does not have to appear in any of the business registration filings. (Note: you generally don't need to live in the state to form an LLC there.) You'll also want a state with no annual reporting requirements, so you won't have to disclose your name on later documents. Preferably also a state with no annual fees. Get an EIN, and you can use that for your Amazon payments.
> 
> Then, you can get a PO box as Awesome Books, LLC or whatever to use for your mailing list. You might even consider setting up a bank account for the LLC. If you plan to pay for things like cover design, editing, promos, etc., use your business account - it makes things much easier to keep track of for tax purposes.
> 
> Your real name will still be attached to some of this, of course - the business bank account, for instance, and tax stuff. But it won't be in any public records that a person could use to tie you to your pen name.


This sounds like the way for the OP to go!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2017)

notjohn said:


> I agree with others that you are being unnecessarily complicated. (And you may be courting trouble by setting up a fake identity. The IRS doesn't like that sort of thing). An individual sitting in his home writing books is not operating a business of the like that states and localities want to regulate with DBA registrations.


Wrong answer.

It has nothing to do with state regulation and everything to do with legitimate benefits. A DBA is NOT a fake identity, and the IRS is the agency that will give your DBA an EIN.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2017)

willow163 said:


> This is what i was wondering, if i set up a DBA in a publisher name, then i can also add the pen name to use with the associated accounts. I'm pretty sure everyone else in this thread has thought i've lost my mind. I'm not trying to hide, per se. Not writing anything racy or anything else that there may be consequences for if my real name and pen name was associated. I'm just trying to do things as a proper business. So that i can conduct business as my pen/publisher name and not my real name. So that when i become s**t a** famous everybody on the planet doesn't have a direct connection to my home address


If the goal is not anonymity, then just set up a DBA for your publishing company. "Publish" your pen names under the publishing company. You don't even need to add them to the DBA. There is no point. You can publish ten different pen names under the same company if you want. Your mailing lists for all the pen names would be tied to your publishing company. With a DBA and EIN, you can get a PO box for your company and use it as a catch-all for all business, pen names and everything.


----------



## willow163 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> If the goal is not anonymity, then just set up a DBA for your publishing company. "Publish" your pen names under the publishing company. You don't even need to add them to the DBA. There is no point. You can publish ten different pen names under the same company if you want. Your mailing lists for all the pen names would be tied to your publishing company. With a DBA and EIN, you can get a PO box for your company and use it as a catch-all for all business, pen names and everything.


Ok, thank you. I very much appreciated your time and input. This is exactly what I'll do.


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

I forgot to mention that the reason I filed a DBA was because I wanted to publish direct with Apple and did not want my real name listed as the publisher. Otherwise I probably would not have bothered.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

AssanaBanana said:


> I forgot to mention that the reason I filed a DBA was because I wanted to publish direct with Apple and did not want my real name listed as the publisher. Otherwise I probably would not have bothered.


For anyone else wanting to do this (especially in countries where DBAs aren't a thing) Apple also accepted an ACX royalty statement in my pen name as proof of my connection to it.


----------



## miriam.forest.author (12 mo ago)

willow163 said:


> After some exhaustive research on the business end of writing, I came to the decision to file a DBA in my pen name. But, I discovered that if I file a DBA in my state, I need to post the business name with my real name in the newspaper. So, my pen name, along with my real name, is easily searchable and defeats the purpose of a "secret" name. Now I know I can file a DBA and make it a publisher name instead. Of course I suppose that's also searchable and would be linked to my real name and can then be linked to my pen name (since pen name is linked to my publisher name).
> 
> I was hoping to brand me, my pen name, not a publishing body. Plan was domain name, email, po box, etc all in my pen name. Could I still do that, and just post my publishing name on my pen name website, as opposed to the website being in my publishing name? But then the po would be in my publishing name. And I'd be signing anything business related as XYZ publishing instead of "pen name", yes?
> 
> ...


----------



## miriam.forest.author (12 mo ago)

willow163 said:


> After some exhaustive research on the business end of writing, I came to the decision to file a DBA in my pen name. But, I discovered that if I file a DBA in my state, I need to post the business name with my real name in the newspaper. So, my pen name, along with my real name, is easily searchable and defeats the purpose of a "secret" name. Now I know I can file a DBA and make it a publisher name instead. Of course I suppose that's also searchable and would be linked to my real name and can then be linked to my pen name (since pen name is linked to my publisher name).
> 
> I was hoping to brand me, my pen name, not a publishing body. Plan was domain name, email, po box, etc all in my pen name. Could I still do that, and just post my publishing name on my pen name website, as opposed to the website being in my publishing name? But then the po would be in my publishing name. And I'd be signing anything business related as XYZ publishing instead of "pen name", yes?
> 
> ...


It looks like you are looking for the best way to protect your anonymity, is that right? 

I am looking for an answer to this as well. If I discover any way to register a pen name that is not traceable via public records, I will post that answer. 

Best of luck to you, and if you find a way to protect the anonymity of a pen name, I hope you will share it as well.


----------



## miriam.forest.author (12 mo ago)

willow163 said:


> After some exhaustive research on the business end of writing, I came to the decision to file a DBA in my pen name. But, I discovered that if I file a DBA in my state, I need to post the business name with my real name in the newspaper. So, my pen name, along with my real name, is easily searchable and defeats the purpose of a "secret" name. Now I know I can file a DBA and make it a publisher name instead. Of course I suppose that's also searchable and would be linked to my real name and can then be linked to my pen name (since pen name is linked to my publisher name).
> 
> I was hoping to brand me, my pen name, not a publishing body. Plan was domain name, email, po box, etc all in my pen name. Could I still do that, and just post my publishing name on my pen name website, as opposed to the website being in my publishing name? But then the po would be in my publishing name. And I'd be signing anything business related as XYZ publishing instead of "pen name", yes?
> 
> ...











How to Publish Anonymously Under a Pen Name - Law 4 Small Business, P.C. (L4SB)


Not every budding author has the clout or penmanship of a Dr. Seuss, George Orwell or even Robert Galbraith, but many authors like the three mentioned, do want to write...




www.l4sb.com


----------



## miriam.forest.author (12 mo ago)

miriam.forest.author said:


> How to Publish Anonymously Under a Pen Name - Law 4 Small Business, P.C. (L4SB)
> 
> 
> Not every budding author has the clout or penmanship of a Dr. Seuss, George Orwell or even Robert Galbraith, but many authors like the three mentioned, do want to write...
> ...


This looks like what boba1823 recommended.


----------

